# MTB 9sp shifters with 10sp mechs?



## Barteos (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd like to use XTR 9sp shifters with 10sp DA or Ultegra SL rear mech (for its nice look on my Scott Scale-Trigon-flat bar-disc-700C-sub17 road beauty.
Despite my best efforts I couldn't find a definite answer whether 9 speed MTB shifters will work with any 10 speed rear mechs. ??


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

It will work but with a catch: 9-speed shifters require that you use a 9-speed cassette. All Shimano Indexed rear derailleurs except for the earliest Dura Ace stuff (pre 9-speed???) have the same shift ratio which means that you can mix and match as you please so long as you keep in mind that you have to match your shifters to the cassette.


----------



## Barteos (Apr 8, 2008)

As I'm going to use 9 speed cassette, I guess I shall go ahead then.
There's a rear mech dilemma though; lighter DA or nicer looking Ultegra... but that's a different story. 

Many thanks


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

That depends. Are you more concerned with looks or performance? Personally, I would go with the DA but my buddy would go with the USL.

Which shifters are you going to use?


----------



## Barteos (Apr 8, 2008)

XTR shifters


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I got that information from your first post. I was wondering if you are using Rapidfire or Rapidfire Plus or what other type of shifter?


----------



## Barteos (Apr 8, 2008)

Plus ones


----------

